

Ask HN: What's up with the limits on viewing profiles? - Red_

How come I can&#x27;t view HN profiles of any members including myself, when I log out?<p>All I get is this: <i>We&#x27;ve limited requests for this url.</i>
======
greenyoda
I'm not logged into HN on my work machine, and I have no problem viewing
anyone's profile from there, including yours (just tried it now).

~~~
Red_
Maybe it's just my internet connection.

